# HELP! Need a reel that can handle 2000+ feet of line (drone fishing)



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am looking to combine a reel, drone, and surf rod that will accommodate 2,000+ feet of 40lb braid (equal to 8 pound mono). Where do I start getting a reel? I have the line, drone, pole etc.. But not sure where to get a reel.

Here is a test I did taking the line out about 400 feet. Since this video I re-rigged and can go about 900 feet. My goal is to go about 1500-2000 ft. The drone can easily fly my rig to 3500 feet if I had the setup.






Do I need a drop reel or are big caster reels available? I won't be casting at all so im good with either.

Thanks in advance.

~Jason


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Have you ever retrieved 2000 feet of line with a weight on the end? 

If you're serious I would recommend an electric reel. Daiwa 900H with a Precision would be a good start, even then pack lots of patience.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Have you ever retrieved 2000 feet of line with a weight on the end?
> 
> If you're serious I would recommend an electric reel. Daiwa 900H with a Precision would be a good start, even then pack lots of patience.


Ty for the info. I have retrieved 900 ft a bunch of times with a 6-10oz sinker. Takes about 2 minutes with no fish. I have caught a few sharks ranging from 3-5 feet and it takes about 10-15 minutes to bring them in. I am in it for the fight though so a manual reel is fine. I am shooting for 1500 feet max but would like to have 500 extra in case a big one bites and wants to run a bit.

~Jason


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well if you have the money for $2000+ you can get the ATD Series Reel 130. It has a line capacity of 130lb/1000yd.

http://www.basspro.com/Accurate-ATD-Series-Reel/product/57948/

But if your into cheaper reels.

Penn Senator 9/0 $149.99 Braid Capacity 100LB/1450YD

http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Senator-9/0-Saltwater-Reel/product/10208771/

I hope this helps..


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

if your not casting a shimano tld 30 2 speed holds .

SHIMANO TLD30IIA 2-Speed Reel, 450/40 Yds/Test, 4:1/1.7:1 Gear Ratio, 37"/16" Line Speed, 37.5oz. 
Line Capacity - Mono: 800 yds./20 lb., 600 yds./30 lb., 450 yds./40 lb., 350 yds./50 lb. 
Line Capacity - Braid: 1210 yds./50 lb., 1015 yds./65 lb., 910 yds./80 lb
$268 on amazon




if you want more line I have couple used shimano 50w reels.
hold about 600 yds 50 lb, the 50's are big reels.
Both have lever drags for better control.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Shimano 50w two speed. I would definitely be looking at a two speed reel for retrieval.

I know your looking for most yards on a spool but I would use mono all that braid gonna float . I can just imagine 2kft of briad floating with waves,seaweed,grass, birds etc and everything else in the water gonna make fishing real fun. Not only that but all the sand bars you gotta reel back over with lots of weight on. I see an expensive future for you. Good luck tight lines.would like to know the outcome.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Buy a kayak for $300 that will allow you to fish out as far as you want.
Or read the casting forum. That allowed me to cast 146 yards. I know that is only 438 feet, but it would still be way past any fish out there.
My 10 year old outfishes me regularly when casting into the suds or first gut, when I am out past the second bar getting nada.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

lazerbacon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking to combine a reel, drone, and surf rod that will accommodate 2,000+ feet of 40lb braid (equal to 8 pound mono). Where do I start getting a reel? I have the line, drone, pole etc.. But not sure where to get a reel.
> 
> ...


Attach a short length of 100 pound test mono to the drone and clip your bait on.

Fly Drone out and hover over target species location.

Keep an eye on your drone and when it starts jerking around and bobbing, put on the power to set the hook and fly the fish back to your cooler.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Iv'e heard it all now. drone fishing.:--|


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys, 

The OP wants a reel that will hold 700yds of 40lb BRAID ( 8 lb-test Dia. ) . . . That would be a reel a LOT SMALLER than what most are suggesting !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Harder (Nov 5, 2014)

Try the Daiwa DF 100A Giant.
It's _Yuge!_

Open face spinning reel
Left-handed crank only (39 inch return per crank!)
30 lb. drag..
Spool OD is 3.75 inches, ID 1.5 inches.
I have 1800 ft of 65lb braid on it.

It coast only $40. You could buy two!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Harder said:


> Try the Daiwa DF 100A Giant.
> It's _Yuge!_
> 
> Open face spinning reel
> ...


I have one of these and they are best used for regular fishing not for drone. The reel is quite heavy.


----------

